
A Story of Chernobyl plant liquidator that wasn`t included in the HBO series - app4soft
https://en.hromadske.ua/posts/a-story-of-chernobyl-plant-liquidator-that-wasnt-included-in-the-hbo-series
======
app4soft
> _I was on the bus to work when somebody uttered "what's that?" I looked and
> I saw the destroyed block_, - one of the #Chernobyl disaster liquidators
> Oleksiy Breus[0]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/Hromadske/status/1137764228771852289](https://twitter.com/Hromadske/status/1137764228771852289)

